# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Coltricia perennis

## Azuer

_Coltricia perennis_ suele crecer en restos de hogueras o madera quemada, preferentemente en pinares (como es el caso de las fotos que subo), aunque también puede aparecer bajo frondosas, o directamente en el humus, o sobre madera muy degradada.

Se caracteriza por el sombrero más o menos circular, a veces unidos unos con otros, planos o deprimidos en el centro y con aspecto zonado, alternando una serie de bandas concéntricas de color ferruginoso, con otras de color ocre. El himenio está formado por poros, primero de color ocre o canela para luego, con la edad, oscurecer hasta el pardo ferruginoso.

Por la consistencia dura, suberosa, de la carne, no tiene interés comestible.

Saludos.
Emilio.

----------

F. Lázaro (07-ene-2014),frfmfrfm (05-ene-2014),Los terrines (05-ene-2014),perdiguera (05-ene-2014)

----------

